
Show HN: Cognitive API recommendation chatbot - swalta
http://apiwire.eu-gb.mybluemix.net
======
swalta
I have put a write up here... [https://medium.com/@swalta/journal-of-a-bot-
wrangler-88af8c4...](https://medium.com/@swalta/journal-of-a-bot-
wrangler-88af8c48eab#.83937kksk) Welcome any feedback and suggestions :)

